# buck keeping tips



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

hello!
i'm starting small but i want to eventually have a buck of each of the breeds i'll have: angora, oberhasli, nubian. so does anyone keep a buck or two? i'm drawing plans and that now. what are you tips?
thanks!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

We keep two bucks Of the same breed but I know of someone that keeps like 4 and 5 bucks of different breeds all together.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I to am interested!! I just got a call about a rescue and it has to do with a buck!! Can you keep them with wether's and doe's or seperate???


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

You can keep them with a wether but I wouldn't keep them with does or .... kids will be coming 5 months away! We keep 2 bucks. They live separate from the girls in their own house and own fenced in area. They are of the same breed. They do give off a lively odor!


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Well this is a nigerian pygmy buck and 3 doe's so i could have more baby's on my hand!! I guess i found this site just in time! For now he would have to stay with the wether's at least until some of this snow is gone! Odor :whatgoat: :whatgoat: :whatgoat: how bad??? onder:


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

LOL, it gets pretty bad on mature bucks. It's kinda one of those things I can not explain to you, you just have to smell it. Although I'm not as effected by it as my sister and mom LOL.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

:wahoo: my hubby's going to be thrilled with me!! I might be the one needed the doghouse!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Are you just wanting the different breeds of bucks just because or you want to use all different breeds with your does or ? Have you thought about just getting different breeds of wethers?

We keep our does and bucks seperate...year round. We have 9? bucks that live together. They get along great. If a new buck is added though, they always kind of try and boss each other around, but after a couple weeks they get along just fine.

The only time we have fighting is during rut when the does are all coming into season. They don't fight to serious though and have never had an injury due to fighting.

They stink and aren't fun to handle...but I do love my boys.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

i want to keep 3 bucks together, one of each of the breeds i will have. my idea is to have a two part barn for the bucks. one side for all the bucks, a full wall, and on the other side two breeding pens. this way i could just pen them together and know due dates better then just letting the buck run with the does for a month. which is what i had to do this breeding and what my parents used to do. but i hate this guessing game, ya know. i will probably be buying the bucks as kids so i'll be able to train them, well, train them as best as a buck can be... 
the buck smell differs between individual bucks but any buck STINKS.


----------

